# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  what does it mean when u dream about a girl u dont like

## blakethegreat

ok so lately ive been dreaming but some girl i have no interest in wats it mean and ive dreamed about this more than once

----------


## XeL

It means that you'll die in 5 days.

----------


## suntok123

^ Huh?! Seriously...really?!

Okay, you may really have no interest towards her, but are you thinking about her lately? I don't mean that you like her, but you could think of someone with no intimate feelings or etc, so...answer that question...

----------

